# Return of the King won't install...



## Kailiebe (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey there,

I recently went to my old games shelf and pulled down a dusty games box - behold, EA's Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King!

Eagerly, I pushed the CD-ROM into the awaiting tray and waited for Vista to pull up the autorun.

I waited.

And waited.

Nothing.

For some reason, this game refuses to work with Vista - I'm sure that the compatibility tool would help if I had any idea of how to use it.

My question to you is this: will this game work on my computer? If so, how do I make it work?

Many thanks


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

Have you tired exploring the CD and then just starting the install manually, by clicking on install.exe, or setup.exe?


----------



## Cardboard Box (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi

I have LOTR: the return of the king and know it has 2 or more discs- a few installation discs and a playing disc. Did you put in the right disc? Also, if you have, then just do what beef 246 said. LOTR is such a classic game.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Cardboard Box said:


> LOTR is such a classic game.


A classic story with many derived games. Such a wonderful man that James Tolkien.

Anyway, yea if the autorun doesn't start for you, then rightclick on your disk drive in my computer and there should be an autorun option.


----------

